# Banned from typec so now I'm here



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi! to be honest, I'll probably just stick around until my banned is lifted. So don't fall in love with me, even though I am lovable.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings prplchknz and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum prplchknz. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

ohi stranger~!


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Hey there. Have fun, and try not to get banned from here as well :laughing:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome:happy:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> Hi! to be honest, I'll probably just stick around until my banned is lifted. So don't fall in love with me, even though I am lovable.


With an intro like that, I was very surprised when I clicked on your profile and found out you were not, in fact, ENTP.:tongue:

Welcome!:happy:


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

nevermore said:


> With an intro like that, I was very surprised when I clicked on your profile and found out you were not, in fact, ENTP.:tongue:
> 
> Welcome!:happy:


sorry about that, I'd rather not be an INFP, we're so emo at times, and some of the other INFPs are sickening, but than again that's true for all types (the sickening part). But because I grew up with an ESTP brother I've grown a thick skin and learned to not be offended just because someone doesn't agree with my ideals.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to PC, hope you'll stick around.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> sorry about that, I'd rather not be an INFP, we're so emo at times, and some of the other INFPs are sickening, but than again that's true for all types (the sickening part). But because I grew up with an ESTP brother I've grown a thick skin and learned to not be offended just because someone doesn't agree with my ideals.


Bah, don't apologize (and don't apologize for apologizing...that's right, I read your mind!:tongue And don't be down on your type. I know some awesome INFP's. I don't much like being an INTP either, a lot of us are just a bunch of lazy, cold little pricks with the EQ of a robot, but I know _I'm_ awesome - and that's all that matters!:crazy: But good for you for being balanced. That's never a bad thing (I grew up with an ESTP brother too; care to share horror stories?:wink


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

On sharing ESTP horror stories: maybe later, but for now I'm good.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome and Enjoy! :happy:
Enjoy...meaning stay out of trouble! :laughing:


----------



## jockthemotie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello prpl


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

jockthemotie said:


> Hello prpl


Jock!!! I miss everyone at typec, it's so lonely here I know, no one.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome! xD


----------



## BrooklynBoy (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> Jock!!! I miss everyone at typec, it's so lonely here I know, no one.


Its like transferring schools!!! Eh chknz<3 
We all miss you very much


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

UrWrongImRit said:


> Its like transferring schools!!! Eh chknz<3
> We all miss you very much


It looks like the school of TypeC is momentarily closed for renovations...


----------



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi prpl, I am also from typec.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Purps, it's wrong what they did to you over there.


----------

